# [avenir] les projets que vous attendez le plus !

## naerex

J'aimerais connaitre les projets et développements en cours qui vous tiennent à coeur et dont vous êtes trés impatient d'utiliser.

Pour ma part:

- KDE 4 : Car j'adore la version 3.4 et j'ai hate de voir l'évolution ainsi que les nouvelles possibilités de QT4

- Firefox 1.5 : Pour le svg et l'acid2 et aussi le coup de pied au cul qu'il mettra à IE7  :Mr. Green: 

- X.org 7.0  : La version modulaire, j'espère l'ombre et la transparence performante mais surtout du modernisme car on sent le poids des années de xfree encore.

----------

## Starch

- gpl flash lisant les dernières versions de flash...

- vim 7 avec ll'intellisense... enfin j'espère

euh bah c'est tout, je me contente de ce que j'ai sinon

----------

## dapsaille

Pour moi ce seras des drivers ATI pour amd64 viables (plomplomplom )

et aussi une syncro de synce avec mes mails de thunderbird  :Cool: 

 Sinon peut etre plus de jeux sous linux (sans wine par pitie)

----------

## kwenspc

- des VRAIS drivers ATI tout court (avec accérération 3D nickelle + transparence nickelle + xinerama)...

- euh sinon rien. Tout me va pour le moment (à part ces fameux drivers)

----------

## dapsaille

J'me sens moins seul snirfff ^^

----------

## spider312

oué les drivers ATI c'est sur, mais je pense que d'ici là, j'aurais changé de PC et que je l'aurais pris avec une NVidia cetete fois ...

Sinon, E17 bien sur, bien que je l'utilise depuis des mois déja, ça manque un peu de stabilisation (pas du WM, mais des confs, puis quand les confs seront stables, y'aura un GUI qui viendra ...)

Et puis pleins d'applis EFL, vivement qu'evas, ewl, et etk interessent des developpeurs  :Very Happy: 

Bien sur le prochain xorg, je suis d'accord qu'on sent le poid des annés, un petit coup de fouet ne ferait pas de mal (mais je doute que le 70. soit révolutionnaire suand même)

GPLFlash pourquoi pas ouais, ou alors au moins le plugin flash de macromedia en 64b, puis des codecs pour WMV/WMA, QuickTime, Real en 64b ...

gaim-vv ou la prochaine version d'AMSN (qui devait sortir y'a un mois  :Crying or Very sad:  ) avec le support de la webcam MSN !!! (vraiment une grosse faiblesse du desktop GNU ...)

----------

## Naoli

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Sinon peut etre plus de jeux sous linux (sans wine par pitie)

 

Héhé  :Laughing:  Je pense que c'est pas demain la veille...  :Smile: 

----------

## vicodin's

Moi perso j'aimerais bien avoir quelque chose pour faire de la vidéoconférence avec ma fiancée qui se trouve au Quebec (moi je suis à l'île de la Réunion, ça fait vraiment loin  :Crying or Very sad:  ) et qui n'utilise que Windows.

Sinon tout ce que j'ai me convient.

----------

## kwenspc

gnomeeting pour la visio et skype pour l'audio et rulez!!! l'a v'la ta visioconférence!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vicodin's

Ca marche bien gnomeeting avec un poste sous windows? Je crois avoir lu que c'était pas terrible.

----------

## Prodigy44

gnome 2.12 (gtk/cairo)

gaim 2

libnotify en rapport avec gnome, qui apportera un support des notifications pour le système

evince (qui devra gérer les présentations powerpoint)

openoffice 2.0

kernel 2.6.13 (pour inotify d'integré)

anjuta 2.0

sinon comme tout le monde

xorg modulaire 7.0 :Smile: 

firefox 1.5

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> gnomeeting pour la visio et skype pour l'audio et rulez!!! l'a v'la ta visioconférence!  

 

Je crois même que "bientôt" skype gèrera la visio.

----------

## zdra

Pour ma part:

 - gnome-2.12 : je ne l'attends plus depuis que je l'ai avec le repos breakmygentoo.

 - luminocity : il faudrait que ça se stabilise et utilisable.

 - cairo avec glitz en backend : cairo est déjà utilisé dans gtk-2.8 (pour gnome-2.12), ce qui permet d'avoir de l'anti-alising dans les widgets, mais vivement que les nouvelles possiblitées soient utilisé au maximum  :Smile: 

Voila, puis une installation graphique et un bootsplash pour ubuntu parce que pour l'instant je trouve que c'est la meilleur distrib pour les noob, et que ça fait pas sérieux d'etre encore en mode texte...

----------

## digimag

Un bon pilote ATI mach64...

----------

## Pixys

et ben moi, je voudrai aussi des drivers ATI pour Noël et aussi OpenOffice 2.0 et aussi qu'on puisse jouer à Lineage II sous linux (comme ça je peux dégager ma partition xp)Last edited by Pixys on Thu Aug 11, 2005 11:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

lol oué allez tant qu'on y est :

- un bon driver fb pour ma Trident 1 Mo sur mon 486   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> et aussi OpenOffice 2.0

 

il n'était pas prévu pour le mois dernier ?

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Voila, puis une installation graphique et un bootsplash pour ubuntu parce que pour l'instant je trouve que c'est la meilleur distrib pour les noob, et que ça fait pas sérieux d'etre encore en mode texte...

 

Même sous gentoo on a un installeur graphique (enfin depuis peu)

----------

## guilc

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   et aussi OpenOffice 2.0 
> 
> il n'était pas prévu pour le mois dernier ?

 

Plutot pour septembre il me semble

----------

## Prodigy44

au fait quelqu'un aurait l'adresse pour télécharger l'iso (X livecd)  avec l'installeur grapgique, parce que sur les news c'était marqué dans /experimental, j'ai regardé mais il est toujours pas disponible...

----------

## Tony Clifton

il est dans /experimental/x86/livecd/x86/ mais il n'est pas sur tous les mirroir

EDIT: tu peux le télécharger là : http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/experimental/x86/livecd/x86/livecd-x86-2005.1.iso

EDIT 2: la page du projet : Gentoo Linux Installer et les screenshots

----------

## lmarcini

Bon, dans le désordre, au niveau des applis :

- KDE 4.0 (mais je me contenterai de la 3.5 en attendant  :Wink: )

- Gnome 2.12 pour ma femme

- e17 au moins en ~x86 (ce que j'ai pu en voir m'a semblé très rapide et très prometteur)

- le fameux gestionnaire de fichiers dont j'ai oublié le nom sous XFCE4

Sinon, pour le reste, j'ai tout ce que je souhaite et bien plus...

----------

## lmarcini

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> il est dans /experimental/x86/livecd/x86/ mais il n'est pas sur tous les mirroir

 

As-tu un lien pour les screen caps correspondants ?

EDIT : réponse à la question postée ci-dessus. Faudrait que j'apprenne à cliquer plus vite, moi !

----------

## lmarcini

Cool. Installation façon Mandrake ou façon Debian au choix... Sauf que derrière, le système installé est propre (long à installer, certes ,mais propre) ... (troll inside, where is it hidden ?)

Sinon, plus sérieusement, j'ai bien envie d'essayer le stage 1 via l'"installer"... Pour l'instant, toutes les Gentoo que j'ai installées l'ont été en stage 3 (bah, j'suis apprentice, pas veteran, moi !)

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> - Gnome 2.12 pour ma femme

 

Elle ne sait toujours pas que linux n'est pas une marque de lessive ?

----------

## Dais

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> - le fameux gestionnaire de fichiers dont j'ai oublié le nom sous XFCE4

 

Thunar il me semble, et moi aussi il me tarde qu'il sorte ^^

- Tout comme e17 en "stable" (ie en x86, car il est déjà quand même pas si pire côté stabilité), et plein d'applis utilisant EFL, et plein de thèmes :p Et plein de backgrounds animés ^^

- Anjuta2, Monodevelop sans la dépendance de mozilla serait bien aussi  :Razz: 

- firefox 1.5

- Xorg modulaire

- de la transparence STABLE et PEU GOURMANDE pour xorg, car là c'est l'horreur .. enfin si j'utilise e17 je m'en fous, mais bon

- evince

- Des jeux, plein de jeux, toujours plus de jeux, et encore des jeux tiens.  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, j'ai pas dû comprendre ce qu'était cairo .. je croyais que c'était un XFree86/Xorg like ... o_O

----------

## lmarcini

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

>  *lmarcini wrote:*   - Gnome 2.12 pour ma femme 
> 
> Elle ne sait toujours pas que linux n'est pas une marque de lessive ?

 

Ben non... Elle sait simplement qu'il n'y  a pas Windows sur son micro  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Il vas peut etre falloir que tu fasses une session "geek" et que tu lui expliques quel est le programme obscur que tu as installe pour remplacer le vilain windows :p

----------

## lmarcini

Peine perdue, surtout si c'est comme les voitures :

"- Vous avez quoi comme voiture ?"

"- Une voiture grise..."

 :Smile:  Bon, je me moque, mais c'est une utilisatrice intransigeante. Et comme elle ne râle pas après le système, c'est que le système est plutôt bon...

----------

## xr31Daisy

Gnucash 2.0. Et si possible en 64 bits. 

En fait, je n'aurais l'athon 64 X2 dans 6 mois, mais vu le temps que ça prend pour avoir la version gtk2 ...

----------

## Bapt

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> Gnucash 2.0.

 

Je me suis toujours posé la question de l'utilisation de gnucash, je trouve que c'est une usine à gaz comparé à grisbi (gtk2).

Tu l'utilise pour quoi (quels avntages tu lui trouves par rapport à grisbi ?)? 

Sinon, moi j'attends xorg 7 pour ammaigrir ma gentoo, et vim 7 (il est magique ce chiffre) pour la completion intellisense

----------

## robinhood

Poppler avec lecture de TOUT les pdfs.

----------

## zdra

 *robinhood wrote:*   

> Poppler avec lecture de TOUT les pdfs.

 

et si possible plus rapide  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

 *baptux wrote:*   

> completion intellisense

 Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer vite fait ce que c'est que ça SVP ?

----------

## ghoti

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *baptux wrote:*   completion intellisense Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer vite fait ce que c'est que ça SVP ?

 

Voir Wikipedia  :Wink: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *baptux wrote:*   

>  *xr31Daisy wrote:*   Gnucash 2.0. 
> 
> Je me suis toujours posé la question de l'utilisation de gnucash, je trouve que c'est une usine à gaz comparé à grisbi (gtk2).
> 
> Tu l'utilise pour quoi (quels avntages tu lui trouves par rapport à grisbi ?)? 

 

Ben euh ... en fait ... C'est à dire que ...

OK, j'avoue, son principal avantage, c'est d'avoir existé il y a plus de 3 ans, quand Quicken (oui, c'est à l'époque, lointaine et révolue, où j'avais encore du Microsoft chez moi) a fini par me gonfler une fois de trop.

[edit]A la réflexion, c'est probablement à cause de ça que j'ai fini par passer à Linux, pour avoir un soft à peu près fiable pour faire mes comptes ...[/edit]

A part ça, ben euh ... Oui, gnucash est une usine à gaz, et un cauchemar pour les dépendances, et visiblement ils ont des gros problèmes d'effectifs, qui font que le port gtk2 traîne depuis trop longtemps. Sans compter que l'utilisation n'est pas forcément top simple.

C'est bien grisbi ? Et surtout, est-ce qu'il est capable de m'importer 3+ ans d'archives de gnucash sans coup férir ?

[edit] Et est-ce que la gestion des prêts est bien foutue ? Grosso modo, est-ce que je pourrais lui rentrer les paramètres de mon prêt immobilier, et qu'il me refasse automatiquement tous les calculs d'intérêts, de capital remboursé etc ? Et si possible rétroactivement (vu que ça fait un temps certain que je rembourse.) Autant le dire tout de suite, je n'y suis pas arrivé (à l'époque) avec Gnucash (mais je n'ai pas beaucoup essayé). Quant au module de prêt de Quicken (en 2002), il était vraiment pourri.[/edit]

PS : en fait, j'ai encore du Microsoft chez moi: clavier+souris. Ils font du bon matos (s'ils pouvaient ne faire que ça....)

----------

## MARACHE

Que les portables puissent être mis en veille comme au bon vieux temps de l'APM.

Ne me parlez pas de SW2 qui demande d'être un artiste pour l'installer et qui ensuite plante

une fois sur 2. Je ne parle pas de la mise en veille en mémoire que je n'ai jamais tenté.

Une adoption généralisée d'un système de codage simple et efficace.

Etienne

----------

## TTK

Oh oui !

- une gestion nickel de la veille

- des pilotes open source pour nvidia intégrés au kernel et à xorg (gérant l'acpi et tout)

- un encodage unique (UTF8 ou autre) qui marche du premier coup et pour toutes les applis

- des belles polices qui marchent

----------

## Bapt

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est bien grisbi ? Et surtout, est-ce qu'il est capable de m'importer 3+ ans d'archives de gnucash sans coup férir ?
> 
> [edit] Et est-ce que la gestion des prêts est bien foutue ? Grosso modo, est-ce que je pourrais lui rentrer les paramètres de mon prêt immobilier, et qu'il me refasse automatiquement tous les calculs d'intérêts, de capital remboursé etc ? Et si possible rétroactivement (vu que ça fait un temps certain que je rembourse.) Autant le dire tout de suite, je n'y suis pas arrivé (à l'époque) avec Gnucash (mais je n'ai pas beaucoup essayé). Quant au module de prêt de Quicken (en 2002), il était vraiment pourri.[/edit]

 

La meilleur réponse que je pourrais te donner c'est essaye, installe le, fait un backup de ton gnucash, et importe tes données (il y a un module d'import GNUCASH. Je pense que les fonctionnalités que tu demandes y sont, mais ne les utilisants pas je ne peux rien te garantir, pour plus d'info :

Un gars qui en est content : http://linuxfr.org/~bestel/12974.html

Le site officiel : http://www.grisbi.org/

Les copies d'écran : http://www.grisbi.org/screenshots.fr.html c'est toujours bien pour se faire une idée.

L'un des avantages de grisbi est aussi une documentation très complète.

----------

## spider312

Ok, merci bien ghoti

 *TTK wrote:*   

> - des pilotes open source pour nvidia intégrés au kernel et à xorg (gérant l'acpi et tout)

 ça existe ça ... mais sans acceleration 3D, de toute façon, entre la concurence, l'espionnage industriel, et les brevets sur les technologies utilisées par les grands constructeurs de carte graphiques, faut pas réver, on aura jamais de drivers libre ...

----------

## marvin rouge

E17

des navigateurs qui interprètent bien le CSS (même si je l'utiliserai pas, j'attends vraiment IE7, si si si, en espérant pouvoir oublier les sales hacks à cause de IE6 et 5)

flash gpl 64bits

un bios moins pourri pour ma CM qui me permette de réguler la vitesse de rotation du ventilo

OOo 2.0 qui importe les format MS correctement (images, équations ...) pour qu'on arrete de me balancer l'argument "mais je vais pas utiliser OO, je préfère télécharger MS Word, c'est gratuit et y'a pas de problèmes de formats ... blah blah blah"

[OFF]un boulot :/

----------

## kwenspc

finalement dans l'ensemble ce serait plutôt "les projets que vous n'attendez plus"   :Laughing: 

oui euh...

----------

## El_Goretto

Dans le domaine de l'idéalisme: de quoi jouer sous nux sans aucun problème:

    *le mixing ALSA qui marche pour la couche émulée OSS (ET/TCE)

    *des drivers ATI... bon ok, on a déjà tout dit dessus (mais xinerama surtout)

Dans le domaine de l'immédiat:

-que la gestion des webcam amsn-cvs passe en stable  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*    *baptux wrote:*   completion intellisense Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer vite fait ce que c'est que ça SVP ? 
> 
> Voir Wikipedia 

 

c'est quoi la difference comparé à ça ?  (ça doit pouvoir s'adapter pour java & autres)

c'est peut etre pas intelligent, mais ça complete deja  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> c'est quoi la difference comparé à ça ?  (ça doit pouvoir s'adapter pour java & autres)
> 
> c'est peut etre pas intelligent, mais ça complete deja 

 

La différence c'est que ça deviendrais natif, et non des scripts vim plus ou moins bien fait qui fonctionne. C'est la dernière brique qu'il manque en natif pour transformer vim en VRAI IDE légé.

Pour te donner un idée, avant il y avait vimspell, pour vérifier l'orthographe de ton buffer, maintenant, c'est natif (vim 7 alpha). 

Ce qu'on y gagne ? c'est un gros gain de performance.

Il serait même bien (je n'ai aucune idée des algos qui vont être utilisés) mais c'est quelque chose qui soit extensible, un peu à la manière de zsh-completion ou bash-completion. Ainsi pour l'édition des fichiers de conf gentoo on aurait la completion automatique des variables et contenu de variable acceptées, avec un nouvel ebuild : vim-completion  :Smile:  (Mais là je crois que je rêve un peu)

Ah oui j'oublai, j'attend aussi la sortie de zsh-4.3 (avec enfin le support de l'unicode)

----------

## SiOu

quake 4 version for linux  :Cool: 

----------

## dapsaille

XMame avec support opengl   :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## zdra

ah oui aussi:

 - initng fonctionnel et stable (c'était vachement buggé qd j'ai testé)

 - une distrib qui install automatiqueemnt les drivers nvidia, c'est bien pour les noobs

 - ubuntu express a l'air de bien tuer pour l'install de ubuntu en graphique... apparement même idée que pour l'install de gentoo (que je suis entriant de télécharger).

----------

## siDeb_31

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

>  *lmarcini wrote:*   - Gnome 2.12 pour ma femme 
> 
> Elle ne sait toujours pas que linux n'est pas une marque de lessive ?

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

La mienne, je lui ai expliqué mais je crois qu'elle a pas compris encore.

Beaucoup de gents ne savent pas ce qu'est un système d'exploitation et d'autre pense encore qu'il n'y a que windows, ça fait peine à voir  :Sad: 

Surtout quand on voit ça:

forum.hardware.fr

Pour ma part ce que j'attends beaucoups de chose, car il reste beaucouq à faire.

A mon avis des meilleurs drivers ATI c'est un peu utopic quand on les voit deja galérer pour faire de bon drivers pour xp, qu'en on voit tous les moteurs qui sont plus ou moins bugés ou instables alors que certains dates de quelques années et sont utilisés massivement par les developpers.Last edited by siDeb_31 on Fri Aug 12, 2005 2:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Steelskin

[troll]D'un autre côté, c'est un test de Mandrake.[/troll]

----------

## Intruder

Pour ma part :

- Player Flash 64bits

- Drivers ATI digne de ce nom

- ooffice2 (pour la gestion des documents MS OFFICE)

- jeux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ey

Moi je suis pas compliqué :

- le support des tabs dans E17 histoire de le rendre utilisable par un accro... mais ça reste dans la TODO list pour l'instant  :Sad: 

----------

## SunMetis

DES DRIVERS ATI NORMAUX !!

Un Cedega libre ou un moyen de jouer sur linux a nos jeux ... qu'on utilise sur win 

Que les installations soit plus propres de la part des programmeurs .... sinon o y arrivera cote credibilite 

que amsn cvs soit en version finale .. parceque ca traine le cvs c bien mais en finale c mieux le plus gros est fait en plus  !!

----------

## Pachacamac

J'attends la playstation 3.

On pourra enfin jouer à des jeux sous Linux !

----------

## zarasoustra17

La sortie du prochain Windaube, que les professionnels et les constructeurs aient le choix entre supporter un système proprio ,poussif ,virusses friendly , pour lequel il faut tout réecrire à la moindre mise à jour et un système libre, performant, stable et évolutif qui n'a plus rien à prouver....

----------

## guilc

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> La sortie du prochain Windaube, que les professionnels et les constructeurs aient le choix entre supporter un système proprio ,poussif ,virusses friendly , pour lequel il faut tout réecrire à la moindre mise à jour

 

Faut pas le crier trop fort ça : les nvidia et autres ATI ralent suffisament après les API mouvantes du noyau 2.6 qui rendent difficilement maintenable des drivers hors de ceux intégrés dans le kernel...

----------

## j_c_p

Tiens, le topic du père Noel  :Laughing: .

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> XMame avec support opengl  

 

Ça existe déjà depuis pas mal de temps, je dirais depuis X-Mame 0.88 -> xmame.x11 -video-mode 2  :Wink:  (cf le changelog sur le site d'X-Mame, la doc intégrée n'étant pas très à jour).

----------

## zdra

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> pour lequel il faut tout réecrire à la moindre mise à jour

 

En même temps des MAJ ils en font tout les 5ans (2001-2006) donc c'est pas trop un problème...

 *Quote:*   

> les API mouvantes du noyau 2.6

 

ça c'est calmé mantenant non ? il me semble que c'était surtout un problème dans les 1er révisions du 2.6 mais maintenant c'est plutot stable... en tout cas depuis le 2.6.8 les même driver nvidia marchent sans probleme. Cela dit c'est vrai qu'en général lors du développement des API libre on ne tient compte que des autres logiciels libre et on tient pas compte des app proprio qui doivent aussi s'adapter aux changements.

----------

## guilc

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   les API mouvantes du noyau 2.6 
> 
> ça c'est calmé mantenant non ? il me semble que c'était surtout un problème dans les 1er révisions du 2.6 mais maintenant c'est plutot stable... en tout cas depuis le 2.6.8 les même driver nvidia marchent sans probleme. Cela dit c'est vrai qu'en général lors du développement des API libre on ne tient compte que des autres logiciels libre et on tient pas compte des app proprio qui doivent aussi s'adapter aux changements.

 

C'est vrai que ça s'est calmé depuis le passage 2.6.9 -> 2.6.10 (dernier chamboulement de la gestion de l'USB, remise comme avant le 2.6.7... enfin, il me semble que pour les numéros de version c'est ça, mais je le garantis plus hein, c'est de mémoire). Mais vu la politique de développement du kernel, on n'est pas encore a l'abri d'un gros changement si le besoin s'en fait sentir...

----------

## belgiuman

Alors moi ce que j'attend le plus, c'est :

- Gnome 2.12 qui apporte encorepas mal de petites modifications qui feront que ce sera bcp plus sympa a utilisé.

- Amsn et sa visioconférence (meme si je préfère gaim)

- OpenOffice.org 2 parce que avec la sale surprise que j'ai eu en décembre je l'utilise plus trop et je m'en méfie beaucoup (pour un examen j'avais rédiger un texte qui devait faire 3 pages, je l'avais mis en caractère 12, et quand j'ai imprimé ben ça ressemblait plus à du 16 ou du 18 donc vraiment, vraiment pas bon, je comprend pas comment y a pas un standard pour la taille des caractères! ou en tout cas pq il est pas suivi par tous les éditeurs)

- le support du sync entre pda et thunderbird

EDIT: j'oubliais un dernier, c'est que Gamin passe en stable parce que là famd me lourde total

----------

## dapsaille

Quand je disais xmame avec opengl je parlais d'acceleration pour les jeux 3d pas de filtrage ecran et texturing :p

----------

## j_c_p

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Quand je disais xmame avec opengl je parlais d'acceleration pour les jeux 3d pas de filtrage ecran et texturing :p

 

D'ou l'intérêt de le préciser dans ton post initial  :Laughing: .

 *Quote:*   

> GLmame v0.94 - the_peace_version , by Sven Goethel, http://www.jausoft.com, sgoethel@jausoft.com,
> 
> based upon GLmame v0.6 driver for xmame, written by Mike Oliphant
> 
> GLINFO: OpenGL Driver Information:
> ...

 

----------

## dapsaille

Hehehe je me repen(d)(t) 

 HAHAHA pardon ....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Starch

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ghoti wrote:*   
> 
>  *spider312 wrote:*   
> ...

 

Bah justement le fait que ce ne soit pas intelligent.. l'idée c'est de dire que si t'as ça :

```

typedef struct 

{

    int a;

    bool b;

    char* c;

}

ma_structure_t;

int

main (int argc, char** argv)

{

    ma_structure_t ms;

    int a;

    a = ms.<tab>

```

là ça te sort directement a ; si plusieurs solutions affiche les solutions possibles.

Quand tu touches un peu à Eclipse, c'est dur de s'en passer, surtout dans les gros projets.

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est un gadget bien pratique. Et comme tous les gadgets, il est impossible de s'en passer !

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *Starch wrote:*   

> Quand tu touches un peu à Eclipse, c'est dur de s'en passer, surtout dans les gros projets.

 

En Java, ça marche vraiment super bien (j'ai utilisé au boulot en grande quantité)

Mais en C++, est-ce que ça assure un minimum ? Pas seulement la complétion, mais tout Eclipse en général ? Ma dernière expérience (il y a longtemps, certes) m'avait un peu refroidi.

----------

## tecknojunky

 *belgiuman wrote:*   

> - OpenOffice.org 2 parce que avec la sale surprise que j'ai eu en décembre je l'utilise plus trop et je m'en méfie beaucoup (pour un examen j'avais rédiger un texte qui devait faire 3 pages, je l'avais mis en caractère 12, et quand j'ai imprimé ben ça ressemblait plus à du 16 ou du 18 donc vraiment, vraiment pas bon, je comprend pas comment y a pas un standard pour la taille des caractères! ou en tout cas pq il est pas suivi par tous les éditeurs)

 

Vous avez droit à 3 pages vous autres pour vos exams?  :Very Happy: 

Sérieux, j'ai vécu ce que tu décrits.  Je me fais un résumé pour l'examen, mais l'imprimante est branché sur une fouinedoze et dont ni MSWord et ni Ooo rende la page identique.  

Mon conseil: Imprime en pdf.  Ça c'est standard sur toute les plateforme  :Wink: 

----------

## Starch

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

>  *Starch wrote:*   Quand tu touches un peu à Eclipse, c'est dur de s'en passer, surtout dans les gros projets. 
> 
> En Java, ça marche vraiment super bien (j'ai utilisé au boulot en grande quantité)
> 
> Mais en C++, est-ce que ça assure un minimum ? Pas seulement la complétion, mais tout Eclipse en général ? Ma dernière expérience (il y a longtemps, certes) m'avait un peu refroidi.

 

Bah non. Enfin moi je supporte pas. En tout cas avec eclipse 3.0 et cdt 2, mais je n'ai pas touché à une version plus récente. C'est pour ça que je suis impatient de l'arrivée de ViM 7  :Smile: 

----------

## Apsforps

Et anjuta 2 il fait pas ça correctement? M'avais semblé voir des screen avec de l'autocomplétion correcte moi...

----------

## naerex

Le portable de reve pour gentoo !!!

- Athlon 64 mobile 4000+

- Nvidia C51 (version mobile du GF6200)

- 1024Mo de RAM

- Wifi RT2500

- HDD 7200tr/min 8Mo

- Les drivers proprio Nvidia qui s'integrent dans le Centre de config KDE avec toutes les options du driver win32

 :Cool: 

----------

## francoisp31

hello, perso Mon portable de reve pour gentoo : http://www.sun.com/desktop/workstation/ultra3/index.xml

 *Quote:*   

> #  Processor : 1.2 GHz UltraSPARC IIIi processor
> 
> # Main Memory : 2 GB DDR RAM, error correction SDRAM
> 
> # Internal disk : 80 GB IDE internal disk storage
> ...

 

là ça doit commencer à booster un brun...

----------

## sireyessire

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Le portable de reve pour gentoo !!!
> 
> - Athlon 64 mobile 4000+
> 
> - Nvidia C51 (version mobile du GF6200)
> ...

 

bof, moi le 64 bits sur un laptop ça me manque pas trop, les pentiums-M me conviennent très bien.

----------

## naerex

Oui c'est sûr, à la rigueur un Pentium M avec les instructions EM64T  :Laughing: 

----------

## bobbix

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> Et anjuta 2 il fait pas ça correctement? M'avais semblé voir des screen avec de l'autocomplétion correcte moi...

 

exact : http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/screenshots/anjuta-2.0/anjuta-2.0.0-6.png

Bobbix

----------

## kwenspc

 *francoisp31 wrote:*   

> hello, perso Mon portable de reve pour gentoo : http://www.sun.com/desktop/workstation/ultra3/index.xml
> 
>  *Quote:*   #  Processor : 1.2 GHz UltraSPARC IIIi processor
> 
> # Main Memory : 2 GB DDR RAM, error correction SDRAM
> ...

 

t'as matés les prix?  :Shocked: 

fodrait qu'on m'explique pourquoi c'est SI CHER!

franchement la ram, le dd, tout ça c'est "donné" dans une machine. 

Et quoi? ils les peignent à la main les touches du clavier ou quoi?  :Laughing: 

[off]

Bon perso j'aime bien le matos Sun, il y a 5 ans c'était au top! Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours valable par contre. 

Ok la fréquence des procs est basse mais bon on sait que c'est pas significatif (la preuve : le pentium M tourne moins vite qu'un P4 de base mais est plus puissant) mais qu'en est il aujourd'hui? ils ont continués à être au dessus des autres où ils se sont fait carrément rattrapés?

[/off]

----------

## guilc

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Oui c'est sûr, à la rigueur un Pentium M avec les instructions EM64T 

 

Plutot un Pentium-m de première génération (Banias)  :Razz:  , ils marchent tellement mieux et en consommant moins que les Dothan... (quelle idée sur les dernières version de prolonger le pipeline et de reproduire la connerie des P4)

----------

## Oupsman

Un truc génial serait la possibilité de pouvoir faire un emerge de mysql-4.1, qui est production ready depuis très longtemps, sans avoir à faire une gymnastique pas possible avec les fichiers de configuration  :Sad: 

----------

## naerex

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *naerex wrote:*   Oui c'est sûr, à la rigueur un Pentium M avec les instructions EM64T  
> 
> Plutot un Pentium-m de première génération (Banias)  , ils marchent tellement mieux et en consommant moins que les Dothan... (quelle idée sur les dernières version de prolonger le pipeline et de reproduire la connerie des P4)

 

Tu as une source pour ça ? car sur x86-secret ils disent justement que les futurs Pentium M (Conroe) auront des pipelines court comme les Dothan et Yonah.

----------

## guilc

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Tu as une source pour ça ? car sur x86-secret ils disent justement que les futurs Pentium M (Conroe) auront des pipelines court comme les Dothan et Yonah.

 

Court par rapport aux P4 certes, mais plus long que sur Banias, d'ailleurs, si tu compare les perfs des Banias et Dothan a fréquence égale, les Banias pourtant plus vieux sont plus performant, les Dothan se rattrapent tant bien que mal avec un cache L2 de 2Mo au lieu de 1Mo...

----------

## _kal_

Ce que j'attend le plus :

 - Une version de FlashFXP pour linux ; je suis pret a payer la license. Apparemment les developpeurs ne s'interessent pas à Linux, et c'est pas top sous Wine  :Sad: 

 - X.org 7

 - Un mozilla/firefox qui soit rapide a se lancer!  :Laughing: 

 - Gnome moins lourd  :Wink: 

Je parle beaucoup de vitesse car c'est un point auquel je porte beaucoup d'importance. J'aime pas entendre mon disque dur gratter, j'ai l'impression de transporter une bouze. Pour mon père, j'suis obliger de laisse un dual boot avec Windows sur mon portable lorsqu'il souhaite  travailler. Lorsque je lance mon Portable depuis linux, le temps de chargement à partir de grub jusque X met 40 secondes, ensuite il faut encore que gnome se charge. Avec windows, cela met 25 secondes envirron, tout compris (bureau chargé). Je rêve d'atteindre cette vitesse sous Linux un jour. De même, une fois windows chargé, IE met 1 secondes à peine pour se lancé, alors que Mozilla... 5/6  :Mad:   Enfin, en contre-partie j'évite tout les spyware/virus/ver etc  :Very Happy:   Mais j'aimerai vraiement que la vitesse s'accrue au fil du temps. Est ce du à X ? au Desktop Manager encore lourd ? au FS ? Mouarf on verra l'évolution  :Smile: 

----------

## francoisp31

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> t'as matés les prix? 
> 
> fodrait qu'on m'explique pourquoi c'est SI CHER!
> ...

 

j'admets que j'avais pas regardé le prix .....  :Embarassed:   finalement vu le prix ça vaut plus le coup du tout...

les perfs c'est simple le même programme lancé sur une us10 à 440Mhz et et sur un bixeon 1Ghz c'est engros 1.8 ~ 2* plus rapide sur SUN.

quand au rendering 3D c'est du même ordre en clair à frequence égale c'est en gros 3* plus performant (si on tiens compte de la lenteur des éléments méconiques comme les disques CDrom et autres). En caclul brut c'est de l'ordre de 4* plus performant. Et vu le prix du materiel SUN, SGI, DEC, HP d'occasion ça vaut vraiment le coup de renoncer au PC pour se débarasser des politiques commerciales d'intel et AMD après fait de même avec windows en passant sous linux.

----------

## zdra

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - Une version de FlashFXP pour linux ; je suis pret a payer la license. Apparemment les developpeurs ne s'interessent pas à Linux, et c'est pas top sous Wine 
> 
> 

 

J'utilisais ce programme lorsque j'étais encore sous windows... et bien franchement je vois pas ce qu'il a de bien... gftp est peut-être pas au même niveau, mais comme je vois que tu utilise gnome, je ne peux que te conseiller d'utiliser nautilus... Raccourcis -> se connecter à un serveur -> etc... bien mieux que tout les clients que je connaisse car c'est bien intégré dans le desktop  :Smile: 

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - X.org 7
> 
> 

 

ça arrive... mais je doutes que les changements soient révolutionnaire. A mon avis c'est surtout la modularisation et des MAJ de drivers. Cela dit la modularisation est un très bonne chose  :Very Happy: 

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - Un mozilla/firefox qui soit rapide a se lancer! 
> 
> 

 

Ouai il est plus rapide sous windows étrangement... cela dit ça dérange pas tellement, tu le lance le matin quand t'allume l'ordi et il reste toute la journée sur un des bureaux virtuel... donc perdre  secondes une fois pas jours c'est pas la mort

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Gnome moins lourd 
> 
> 

 

XFCE ?

----------

## Starch

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Lorsque je lance mon Portable depuis linux, le temps de chargement à partir de grub jusque X met 40 secondes, ensuite il faut encore que gnome se charge. Avec windows, cela met 25 secondes envirron, tout compris (bureau chargé).

 

Moi c'est le contraire. L'XP, pinaise, qu'est-ce qu'il rame. D'accord j'ai pas fait d'optimisation rien, mais quand même. Le truc insupportable c'est que quand le bureau est chargé, on ne peut pas l'utiliser, faut encore charger tous les trucs en arrière plan...

Je chronomètrerai ce soir. Faut dire que je ne lance pas X au démarrage non plus. Tiens pour rester dans le topic :

- Un login manager pour XFCE  :Smile:  [j'utiliserai bien entrance, mais flemme de démasquer tous les paquets, on va attendre que tout ça soit en stable]

EDIT: faut comparer aussi ce qui est comparable. Lances tu sous win les mêmes services que sous linux. Parce que ça ça prend du temps : smtp, apache, serveur ftp...

----------

## guilc

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Lorsque je lance mon Portable depuis linux, le temps de chargement à partir de grub jusque X met 40 secondes, ensuite il faut encore que gnome se charge. Avec windows, cela met 25 secondes envirron, tout compris (bureau chargé). Je rêve d'atteindre cette vitesse sous Linux un jour. De même, une fois windows chargé, IE met 1 secondes à peine pour se lancé, alors que Mozilla... 5/6  

 

Compare ce qui est comparable hein  :Wink: 

Quand le bureau de windows s'affiche, le chargement de windows n'est pas fini, il travaille encore sur les services en arrière plan...

Quand ton bureau linux s'affiche, TOUT est déja chargé

Ie se lance en 1s, ok... Lance un kde, puis lance konqueror... Oh ! meme pas une seconde de lancement  :Wink:   La encore, faut comparer ce qui est comparable : IE est DÉJÀ chargé quand windows est lancé, les libs de konqueror aussi, donc il démarre très vite aussi. Pour firefox, il faut tout charger au moment du lancement, normal que ce soti plus lent

Tout ça pour redonner un peu de sens a ses comparaisons car.... c'est pas comparable  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Y'avé pas une modif à faire pour avoir les librairies de mozilla ou firefox chargés tout le temps en mémoire ? Pour avoir justement un temps de lancement très rapide.

----------

## ghoti

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Y'avé pas une modif à faire pour avoir les librairies de mozilla ou firefox chargés tout le temps en mémoire ?

 

C'est sur la version win ( turbo mode ou "quickstart" ), mais il me semble qu'il n'y a pas d'équivalent sous Linux :  le paramètre "-turbo" est accepté mais complètement ignoré  :Sad: 

----------

## yoyo

Il y a toujours la soluce : HOWTO: Mount / in RAM and load apps instantly, à adapter pour charger uniquement les libs nécessaires.

----------

## Pachacamac

Ah oui ghoti tu as raison, c'était bien sur windows :/

@yoyo : Je vais regarder le HOWTO mais je ne ferai la manip que ce week end.

Pour l'instant je n'ai même pas la gentoo sur mon mac. Il me tarde !

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Il y a toujours la soluce : HOWTO: Mount / in RAM and load apps instantly, à adapter pour charger uniquement les libs nécessaires.

 

Ouais, j'avais déjà vu ce post mais je reste assez sceptique :

- d'abord il faut des megatonnes de RAM

- de plus, ça n'empêchera pas le noyau de charger des pages depuis le ramdisk comme il le ferait avec un disque "normal" => utilisation scandaleusement redondante de la RAM.

- si le ramdisk est mal calculé, ça va swapper à mort (à moins qu'un swap en ramdisk ?  :Wink:   :Laughing:  )

- il faut charger le ramdisk au préalable => temps de boot allongé.

- il faut refaire l'opération à chaque upgrade des libs

Franchement, je préfère laisser le noyau gérer totalement la RAM, quitte à attendre une ou deux millisecondes en plus à chaque lancement de programme plutôt que d'avoir à gérer un monstre pareil!

Cela dit, c'est bien vu si seulement la RAM était au prix des DD !  :Wink: 

Et le faire pour une seule application, heu, bon  :Laughing: 

Enfin, ce n'est que mon avis ...

----------

## Pachacamac

Je ne suis pas à 2 secondes près mais je vais essayer juste pour le fun.  :Razz: 

J'ai 1Gb de ram et une barette pas très loin si besoin.

S'il t'en manque Gigabyte a sorti une carte qui te permet d'ajouter 4 modules d'1Gb... pour 150.

150 + 120 la barette, faut vraiment être pressé !

----------

## ghoti

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> 150 + 120 la barette, faut vraiment être pressé !

 

En effet mais dans ce cas, je préfererais tout de même investir dans des raptor ou même du vrai scsi   :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'utilisais ce programme lorsque j'étais encore sous windows... et bien franchement je vois pas ce qu'il a de bien... gftp est peut-être pas au même niveau, mais comme je vois que tu utilise gnome, je ne peux que te conseiller d'utiliser nautilus... Raccourcis -> se connecter à un serveur -> etc... bien mieux que tout les clients que je connaisse car c'est bien intégré dans le desktop 

 

Bah j'sais pas, je l'ai utilisé des années donc... Ce qui me plait surtout la dedans c'est les icones quand tu parcour l'host ditant ou locale. C'est tout con, mais je ne me fait pas aux "pages vierges" avec gftpd. Je viens de tester avec nautilus, c'est pas mal du tout !! J'ai l'impression d'etre en NFS sauf que c'est en mode async  :Wink:  Merci du tuyau

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ça arrive... mais je doutes que les changements soient révolutionnaire. A mon avis c'est surtout la modularisation et des MAJ de drivers. Cela dit la modularisation est un très bonne chose 

 

Ouaip c'est toujours ca de pris  :Smile: 

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouai il est plus rapide sous windows étrangement... cela dit ça dérange pas tellement, tu le lance le matin quand t'allume l'ordi et il reste toute la journée sur un des bureaux virtuel... donc perdre  secondes une fois pas jours c'est pas la mort

 

Ouais c'est sur, c'est juste pour perfectionner que je dit ca, mais j'en sui tres content de mon Mozilla  :Smile: 

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> XFCE ?

 

Bah Gnome me plait trop, j'adore Nautilus et tout ce qu'il intègre  :Wink: 

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Compare ce qui est comparable hein 
> 
> Quand le bureau de windows s'affiche, le chargement de windows n'est pas fini, il travaille encore sur les services en arrière plan...
> ...

 

C'est vrai que j'viens de m'apercevoir qu'en fait si je lance IE, bah internet marche pas tout de suite car il a pas chargé la couche réseau...  :Wink: 

Effectivement faudrai comparé lorsque tout est *vraiment* chargé  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guilc

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   
> 
> J'utilisais ce programme lorsque j'étais encore sous windows... et bien franchement je vois pas ce qu'il a de bien... gftp est peut-être pas au même niveau, mais comme je vois que tu utilise gnome, je ne peux que te conseiller d'utiliser nautilus... Raccourcis -> se connecter à un serveur -> etc... bien mieux que tout les clients que je connaisse car c'est bien intégré dans le desktop  
> 
> Bah j'sais pas, je l'ai utilisé des années donc... Ce qui me plait surtout la dedans c'est les icones quand tu parcour l'host ditant ou locale. C'est tout con, mais je ne me fait pas aux "pages vierges" avec gftpd. Je viens de tester avec nautilus, c'est pas mal du tout !! J'ai l'impression d'etre en NFS sauf que c'est en mode async  Merci du tuyau

 

Je dois dire a ce niveau que je trouve que lftp... surpasse largement tous les clients graphiques. Beaucoup plus puissant que tous les clicodrommes de la terre  :Wink: 

Enfin, c'est mon avis, et je le partage  :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je dois dire a ce niveau que je trouve que lftp... surpasse largement tous les clients graphiques. Beaucoup plus puissant que tous les clicodrommes de la terre 
> 
> Enfin, c'est mon avis, et je le partage 

 

+1

----------

## zdra

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *robinhood wrote:*   Poppler avec lecture de TOUT les pdfs. 
> 
> et si possible plus rapide 

 

Mon voeux a été écouté ! poppler-0.4 avec evince-0.3.4 c'est beaucoup plus rapide !

----------

## dapsaille

bravo Zdra ...

 et heuu mes drivers ati stables sont ous ???  :Laughing: 

 Ok je sors   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## bountykiller

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> bravo Zdra ...
> 
>  et heuu mes drivers ati stables sont ous ??? 
> 
>  Ok je sors  

 

Moi aussi j'ai longtemps attendus des pilotes ATI dignes de ce nom...j'attends toujours. (Du coup, j'crois que je vais changer ma cg pour une nvidia tiens  :Twisted Evil:  ) 

Sinon perso ce que j'attends c'est la sortie de xfce4.4 (avec normallement Thunar comme nouveau gestionnaire de fichier et un panel amélioré +2/3 autres trucs); anjuta 2.0 en stable, et plus de jeux  :Very Happy:  .

Ce que j'aimerai aussi beaucoup (mais là je rêve surement un peu) ce serait de voir X.org se faire peu à peu remplacer par directfb qui est plus léger et dont la structure devrait permettre de gagner en performance (peut-être au détriment de la stabilté cela dit). En attendant, je crois que je me contenterai de X.org7.0. 

Enfin et dernière chose (mais là c'est de l'utopie) j'aimerai que les distribs arêtent d'utiliser chacune leurs propres systèmes de gestion de paquets, parce que cela complique le portage d'une appli d'un système à un autre (et la compilation à partir des sources n'est pas tjs une solution) ou du moins qu'ils se mettent d'accord sur une norme à respecter (via Freedesktop.org par ex).

Voilà

----------

## Starch

 *bountykiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin et dernière chose (mais là c'est de l'utopie) j'aimerai que les distribs arêtent d'utiliser chacune leurs propres systèmes de gestion de paquets
> 
> 

 

Euh... C'est quoi qui différencie une distribution d'une autre à part le système de gestion de paquets ?

EDIT: ah oui, un autre truc qui serait bien, c'est vesa-tng en amd64

----------

## ghoti

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *bountykiller wrote:*   
> 
> Enfin et dernière chose (mais là c'est de l'utopie) j'aimerai que les distribs arêtent d'utiliser chacune leurs propres systèmes de gestion de paquets
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ben, par exemple : SuSE et Mandriva utilisent rpm (Redhat Packages Manager  :Wink:  ), et on ne peut pas vraiment dire que ce soient les mêmes distribs : faut même pas essayer d'installer un paquet Mdv sur SuSE et vice-versa  ...

Au-delà de la gestion des paquets, il y a l'admininistration du système : SuSE a son excellent "yast" (enfin, je suppose que ça s'appelle toujours comme ça) et Mandriva utilise autre chose (du temps de mdk, c'étaient les différents outils *drake)

Bon, allez, hop : portage pour tout le monde !  :Wink: 

----------

## Starch

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Starch wrote:*   Euh... C'est quoi qui différencie une distribution d'une autre à part le système de gestion de paquets ? 
> 
> Ben, par exemple : SuSE et Mandriva utilisent rpm (Redhat Packages Manager  ), et on ne peut pas vraiment dire que ce soient les mêmes distribs : faut même pas essayer d'installer un paquet Mdv sur SuSE et vice-versa  ...
> 
> 

 

Moueps. rpm je voyais plutot ça comme un format de paquet, et forcément si les distribs ne respectent pas la même structure de répertoires, c'est dur...

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au-delà de la gestion des paquets, il y a l'admininistration du système : SuSE a son excellent "yast" (enfin, je suppose que ça s'appelle toujours comme ça) et Mandriva utilise autre chose (du temps de mdk, c'étaient les différents outils *drake)

 

Sur les rares distribs que j'ai testé (RedHat, Mandrake, Debian, Gentoo) ou autres (openBSD pour le moment), mon outil d'admin a toujours été ViM ;p

----------

## eltino

 *bountykiller wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   bravo Zdra ...
> 
>  et heuu mes drivers ati stables sont ous ??? 
> 
>  Ok je sors   
> ...

 

Que tu choisisses un pseudo de fachiste, c'est ton droit. Mais alors souhaiter que DirectFB remplace XOrg... Là c'est du pure délire. Arrette la ganja...

----------

## Dais

 *eltino wrote:*   

> Que tu choisisses un pseudo de fachiste, c'est ton droit. Mais alors souhaiter que DirectFB remplace XOrg... Là c'est du pure délire. Arrette la ganja...

 

NUCLEAR TROLL DETECTED !

----------

## guilc

 *Dais wrote:*   

>  *eltino wrote:*   Que tu choisisses un pseudo de fachiste, c'est ton droit. Mais alors souhaiter que DirectFB remplace XOrg... Là c'est du pure délire. Arrette la ganja... 
> 
> NUCLEAR TROLL DETECTED !

 

Bah non, c'est pas un troll... l'avenir de Xorg c'est plutot l'intégration de kdrive et autres amélioration utilsant l'acceleration 2/3D des cartes, openGL, etc... DirectFB, c'est comment dire.... bof, pas stable, utilise des drivers framebuffer, donc sous-performants qui de plus tapent direct dans le matos (donc idéal pour faire un truc qui va planter tous les 4 matins...)

----------

## Dais

C'était surtout la manière de répondre qui était trollesque.. "pseudo de fasciste" "du pur délire" "arrête la ganja" .. du pur concentré

----------

## guilc

 *Dais wrote:*   

> C'était surtout la manière de répondre qui était trollesque.. "pseudo de fasciste" "du pur délire" "arrête la ganja" .. du pur concentré

 

Sur la forme, je te l'accorde, je te plusse même  :Laughing: 

----------

## Steelskin

Je peux savoir en quoi "bountykiller" est fasciste ? Google n'a pas trouvé...

----------

## Zazbar

'bounty' en argot est un synonyme de 'black' ou 'renoi' ... et killer bah je pense que tu sais  :Wink:  .... ce qui n'empeche pas un chanteur jamaican de ragga de s'appeller lui aussi bountykiller ;D (pour la culture G. ) ... mais enfin bon ceci n'a rien a voir avec gentoo comme dit plus haut  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Ah !? Je pensais que c'était les bounty comme dans "cowboy be bop".  :Laughing: 

----------

## Steelskin

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> 'bounty' en argot est un synonyme de 'black' ou 'renoi'

 

Hé bien, encore un jour où je ne mourrai pas idiot !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darkael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ah !? Je pensais que c'était les bounty comme dans "cowboy be bop". 

 

Dans ce cas, c'est plutot "bounty hunter" (chasseur de primes)

----------

## kwenspc

meuh non "bounty hunter" ça veut dire "chasseur de générosité"   :Laughing: 

dixit le "traducteur" google...  :Arrow:  []

----------

## Dais

N'empêche que c'est beau ce rapprochement entre les termes "raciste" et "fasciste" .. non sérieux, wow.

MAIS BON ! Là on dévie, donc, les enfants, on se remet tous en rang, 2 par 2, on se tient la main et on retourne à notre sujet  :Razz: 

----------

## Starch

 *eltino wrote:*   

> Que tu choisisses un pseudo de fachiste, c'est ton droit.

 

fasciste.

Dais: quand on cite, on ne corrige pas les fautes !  :Smile: 

----------

## Dais

Mais euh ! C'était plus fort que moi  :Razz: 

----------

## zdra

Encore une fois la lois de godwin a eu raison même d'un forum sérieux sur un sujet sérieux ! Non mais eltino tu l'as fais expres ? C'est le genre de réflexion qui n'a absolument RIEN a faire ici !

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Encore une fois la lois de godwin 

 

Ben tiens, j'ai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui

----------

## ghoti

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Encore une fois la lois de godwin a eu raison même d'un forum sérieux sur un sujet sérieux ! Non mais eltino tu l'as fais expres ? C'est le genre de réflexion qui n'a absolument RIEN a faire ici !

 

@zdra : tu te tais ! Si le monsieur veut se révolter, c'est son droit. Toi et moi on est neutre, donc on avale mais on n'en pense pas moins  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bountykiller

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> 'bounty' en argot est un synonyme de 'black' ou 'renoi' ... et killer bah je pense que tu sais  .... ce qui n'empeche pas un chanteur jamaican de ragga de s'appeller lui aussi bountykiller ;D (pour la culture G. ) ... mais enfin bon ceci n'a rien a voir avec gentoo comme dit plus haut 

 

NON! ARRETEZ!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mon pseudo n'a absolument rien à voir avec tous cela, et je ne suis ni fasciste, ni chanteur jamaican de ragga (quelle horreur).

Sinon, je sais bien que remplacer X.org par directfb, on est plus proche de l'utopie qu'autre chose. Mais bon, j'aimerai bien quand même. Je trouve X.org inutilement lourd et techniquement parlant rien n'empêcherai de faire tourner un système avec DirectFB. Regarder par exemple les vidéos du FOSDEM, la qualité est pas top mais on voit que ça peu fonctionner très bien. En plus, dans X.org ils sont en train de remplacer le xlib parce c'est trop dur à faire évoluer, ... enfin bref, c'est juste mon idée (et je sais qu'elle est très peu partagée, mais bon).

Pour les paquages, ce qu'il y a c'est que ça me saoule de devoir à chaque fois cherché le bon paquets ou autre pour installer un prog. De même, c'est ch.... pour les progs de devoir à chaque fois distribuer sous X formats différents. Quand je peux comprendre les raisons qui ont poussées à faire ainsi dans les distribs pros, je me dis que pour le desktop c'est pas terrible. Mais bon... c'est comme ça.

----------

## zdra

- Inutile de remplacer Xorg par du directfb, comme toujours au final c'est l'utilisateur qui a le choix. A toi de juger ce qui te convient le mieux et d'utiliser ton directfb si tu l'aime  :Wink:  Maintenant les distributions font des choix aussi pour faciliter la vie aux utilisateurs, presque toutes les distrib préferent Xorg... mais avec gentoo tu tombes bien car eux ils font pas de choix pour toi  :Wink: 

 - Pour les formats de paquets, comme toujours, question de choix. Différents systemes avec différents buts. Si tu cherche un système completement homogene, windows Vista est pour toi  :Wink:  (Ahah)

ghoti > Si monsieur veut se révolter il le fait sur son blog  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Encore une fois la lois de godwin a eu raison même d'un forum sérieux sur un sujet sérieux ! Non mais eltino tu l'as fais expres ? C'est le genre de réflexion qui n'a absolument RIEN a faire ici !

 

Je ne connaissais pas cette loi, mais elle est marrante.  :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Et cette loi se vérifie de plus en plus :p

----------

## Syl20

 *zdra wrote:*   

> cela dit ça dérange pas tellement, tu le lance le matin quand t'allume l'ordi et il reste toute la journée sur un des bureaux virtuel... donc perdre  secondes une fois pas jours c'est pas la mort

 

Sauf qu'il a tendance à être de plus en plus lent, avec le temps. Quand je me balade sur un forum, au bout d'une demi-heure, c'est énervant. Peut-être un problème de paramétrage...

Pour en revenir au sujet initial, j'attends de pied ferme en noyau qui ne m'oblige pas à faire des manips de fou pour que mon curseur arrête de délirer à chaque fois que j'utilise mon switch KVM. :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## guilc

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> Pour en revenir au sujet initial, j'attends de pied ferme en noyau qui ne m'oblige pas à faire des manips de fou pour que mon curseur arrête de délirer à chaque fois que j'utilise mon switch KVM.

 

Mauvais KVM, changer de KVM... J'ai JAMAIS eu ce problème avec mon kvm, ça vient donc pas du kernel ou de quoi que ce soit de logiciel mais du KVM  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> Sauf qu'il a tendance à être de plus en plus lent, avec le temps. Quand je me balade sur un forum, au bout d'une demi-heure, c'est énervant. Peut-être un problème de paramétrage...

 

C'est pas normal ça... mon firefox a déjà tourné pendant plusieurs jours et posté des 10aines de postes sur des forums sans redémarrer et il était tj aussi rapide. Vérifie si le processus ne prend pas de plus en plus de mémoire, si oui c'est un bug a reporter ....

----------

## yabo

Pour ceux que l'anglais ne dérange pas et qui veulent un client stable pratiquement 100% compatible msn7 sous linux il y a mercury :

http://www.mercury.to/

L'inconvénient c'est que c'est en Java, et que Java c'est lent  :Smile:  mais sinon tout marche très bien (webcam, tableau blanc, jeux, gros smileys qui envahissent l'écran ...)

----------

## Dais

Boaf, azureus est en java et j'aurais cru qu'il serait ultra-lent, c'est pas si pire finalement. Et en plus il peut avoir une apparence par rapport à ton WM (en tout cas avec gnome il me semble)

hmm, vivement gnome 2.12, enfin surtout gtk+ 2.8 !

----------

